# Another derailleur...



## marcski (Oct 2, 2008)

Was out on the regular ride this morning in the woods before work.  Riding on a non-techy area of trail and just got a little stick in there.  I stopped immediately once I heard the noise, but it was too late, when I looked it was already mangled and had snapped. This is I think the 3rd or 4th one   And this last one was one of the new shadow versions....  $100.    Going at lunch to get a new one.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 2, 2008)

Another one gone, another one gone, another one bites the dust.

Ders seem to be a frequent problem with MTBing (from what I've been reading here).

Is there a market out there for a tougher der that doesn't die when sticks are sucked in?

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 2, 2008)

do you start thinking of derailleurs as disposable items?  being new to the sport i can't see the benefit of spending the extra $$ on a good one when they seem to be so fragile.


----------



## tequiladoug (Oct 2, 2008)

thats why I ride ss


----------



## marcski (Oct 2, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> do you start thinking of derailleurs as disposable items?  being new to the sport i can't see the benefit of spending the extra $$ on a good one when they seem to be so fragile.



I've been going through them like rubbers....Perhaps I should look at something below an XT.  My drivetrail just runs so nice and tight with one of those...I think I might have to stick with it.



tequiladoug said:


> thats why I ride ss



I think this is perhaps the only answer to this problem...


----------



## Greg (Oct 2, 2008)

I've been lucky all summer and have avoided any major mechanicals including the rear derailluer. My day is coming I suppose...


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 2, 2008)

ouch, the shadow's low profile too.....the worst is seemingly harmless sticks on/along the trail. knock on wood  - i've blown through probably 5-6 hangers but only 1 derailer. i do look at mtb's as a collection of disposable parts when you consider you're  taking your bike out and continously smashing it against rocks and logs, somethings gonna break


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 2, 2008)

I've yet to break a derailleur, but the hanger has gone many a time... which I guess it is doing it's job.
Is your hanger pretty beefy? 




gorgonzola said:


> i do look at mtb's as a collection of disposable parts when you consider you're  taking your bike out and continously smashing it against rocks and logs, somethings gonna break


Lol, so true. From all my sports, I think MTB is the most initially and continuously expensive one gear-wise.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 2, 2008)

marcski said:


> I've been going through them like rubbers....Perhaps I should look at something below an XT.  My drivetrail just runs so nice and tight with one of those...I think I might have to stick with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is perhaps the only answer to this problem...



Tryi putting an extra link in the chain.  It wont shift as smooth but you will have an extra split second to stop before the derailer breaks


----------



## Gremf (Oct 2, 2008)

marcski said:


> I've been going through them like rubbers....Perhaps I should look at something below an XT.  My drivetrail just runs so nice and tight with one of those...I think I might have to stick with it.



Try the Shimano Hone if you can find one!  Supposed to be super beefy and can take a beating.

I have been thinking about going shadow with my IH.  I am on my second hanger after 200 miles of riding (1 year).  Pretty good I would say.  However, like Tequiladog, I also ride SS and don't have those worries.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 2, 2008)

tequiladoug said:


> thats why I ride ss



i'm hacking one together at the moment.  took a girthy stick through my der last night.


----------



## JD (Oct 2, 2008)

tequiladoug said:


> thats why I ride ss



+1


----------



## marcski (Oct 2, 2008)

New XT shadow, new upgraded hanger (supposed to be stronger), new cable and rear housing for the derailleur.  $120.  Total with tax.

I'll be out on the trails again at 6:50 in the morning.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2008)

Why would you want a stronger hanger?  The whole point of replaceable hangers is that they're supposed to bend and/or break before you damage your derailleur.


----------



## severine (Oct 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> I've been lucky all summer and have avoided any major mechanicals including the rear derailluer. My day is coming I suppose...


Now you're just tempting fate.   Even I trashed a rear derailleur this year....


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Why would you want a stronger hanger?  The whole point of replaceable hangers is that they're supposed to bend and/or break before you damage your derailleur.


Agree. 
There was a time when I was pissed at how bendable and breakable my hanger was... but I've yet to damage my derailleur and I've knocked it around plenty.


----------



## marcski (Oct 3, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Agree.
> There was a time when I was pissed at how bendable and breakable my hanger was... but I've yet to damage my derailleur and I've knocked it around plenty.



You know, I didn't question him too much on that part.  I picked it up after work and wanted to get home in time to see the baby before she was in bed.   He said, the old one was not really bent so much, but shredded...I think he said the threads inside, where the derailleur gets screwed into it.

I love my bike, it takes a licking and the cranks keep turning.  (with a new part or 2 thrown in every once in a while).  I ride a Kona Dawg Dee-lux.  

Great ride this morning, she's riding beautifully. Oh, he also adjusted my rear rebound..made it faster and I have to tell you, it made a noticeable difference on the trails this morning.  Perfect weather for riding!!!


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 3, 2008)

marcski said:


> He said, the old one was not really bent so much, but shredded...I think he said the threads inside, where the derailleur gets screwed into it.


Odd how it would strip the threads on it's own, although when I got a new rear der for the mtb it was because I was an idiot and stripped the derailleur's allen socket used to screw it to the hanger - probably from me overtorquing the derailleur. I broke my hanger and couldn't separate the two without damaging the derailleur... so a new one it was... and hey, now I have spare parts for that one


----------



## Marc (Oct 3, 2008)

The point of soft derailleur hanger is not to break before the derailleur, it's to break before the frame does!

You'll notice chromolly frames don't have replaceable hangers.  It's because chromolly is far more malleable than aluminum so if you bend the hanger, you just bend it back.

Aluminum is prone to a change at the crystal level called strain hardening.  As soon as it goes into plastic deformation (bends and stays bent) it becomes very hard and brittle.  So it is hard to bend back straight and is prone to breaking.

That's why all aluminum frames comes with replaceable hangers, but you don't see it on titanium (usually) or steel frames.

I've only broken one derailleur in almost nine years of riding.  It was a stick too, on the road.  I definitely don't think of my derailleurs as wear items.  If mainted well, a high quality piece will last years.  The key is keeping the pivots clean and oiled.


----------



## Marc (Oct 3, 2008)

For a familar example of strain hardening, look at a paper clip.  Try to bend it perfectly straight.  Hard to get those bends out of it, isn't it?  It's because they've strain hardened.  The more extreme the deformation, that harder it gets until it fractures.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2008)

Marc said:


> For a familar example of strain hardening, look at a paper clip.  Try to bend it perfectly straight.  Hard to get those bends out of it, isn't it?  It's because they've strain hardened.  The more extreme the deformation, that harder it gets until it fractures.



Thanks Mr. Wizard...


----------



## Marc (Oct 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Thanks Mr. Wizard...



Under all your biting sarcasm and caustic cynicism, you enjoy the education, you just don't want anyone to know it.  Don't worry, I won't tell anyone.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 3, 2008)

Marc said:


> Under all your biting sarcasm and caustic cynicism, you enjoy the education, you just don't want anyone to know it.  Don't worry, I won't tell anyone.



Hey, Mr. Wizard want to like actually go biking at some point?  What time is Mr. Chimney cleaner coming, if it is Sunday or tomorrow afternoon you should get you butt up to Lynn Woods to get shown up by Keegan.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Oct 5, 2008)

Marc is right!
Pack a few zip ties along with a chain tool so if you do bust your RD you can shorten the chain and make your ride into a SS 4 the ride out. use the zip ties 2 keep the busted RD and housing out of the spokes.
(I have been riding and racing 4 over Twenty years and I have Never(knock wood)broken a RD!
Chains Yes, but not a RD.
Peace out!


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I think I may have wrecked my rear der this afternoon doing some stunts in the backyard. It is ghost shifting pretty bad and looks like the cage is bent inward towards the wheel a bit. I am going to order an X& medium cage tonight and hope it come in by Tuesday so I can ride on Weds.


----------



## JD (Oct 5, 2008)

align your hanger before you buy a new derailure.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 5, 2008)

I just checked the hanger and it looks pretty straight.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Oct 5, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Well I think I may have wrecked my rear der this afternoon doing some stunts in the backyard. It is ghost shifting pretty bad and looks like the cage is bent inward towards the wheel a bit. I am going to order an X& medium cage tonight and hope it come in by Tuesday so I can ride on Weds.


Check 2 C if the rear hanger is bent too!
(where the RD screws into the frame).


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 5, 2008)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> Check 2 C if the rear hanger is bent too!
> (where the RD screws into the frame).



see my last post.


----------

